# can you eat too much protein??



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

the rule is to eat 500kcals every meal time 6 meals a day(standard), with calories your body can only absorb so much, and if you exceed that amount, thne it is wasted food and energy, so i was wondering if this was the case with the amount of protein you eat.

For example, i did back+bi's today and i had a pint of whey protein at the gym, i then got home and had 1 glass of creatine, then a meal that consisted of jacket potato, beans, tuna. i have worked out i need 6 meals and should aim at around 30g of protein for each sitting, and this obviously exceeded that double, so did all that protein go to use or is it just wasted?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

also i have heard high protein diets give you kidney stones, is this true, personally i dont think it is but it makes a good discussion


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

NOW IM talkin!!!!! i have eaten 3750 cals so far and i still have more to b4 i go to bed

nice big steak sandwhich yum yum!

IMAGE01.BMP


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

apparently the body can only utilize 40-50g of protein at one sitting, so ive read


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

lol, is that white bread is see there killerkeane???? Get rid of it!!!!

I think there is a point at where you can eat too much, but that is beyond what you'd probably be able to eat, i think 2g per lb of bodyweight per day is a max.

I think as long as you split your daily protein intake into 6-8 meals, whatever that amount is is fine.

As for not absorbing over a set amount, well, its a hard one. If say you need 250g protein per day, and you have 2 meals of 100g and 1 of 50, it is a waste as you need to keep the body constantly fed with amino acids, which is why 5 meals of 50 is better and 8 meals of 30 is even better. See what im getting at?

Thing is, it gets difficult when you get much bigger, and then you dont really have an option of eating less than 50g sometimes. Some days i need 500g protein, and that is say 10 meals of 50g. Every 2 hours.. so that is 20 hours of the day I need to be up! It isnt going to happen, so when you get to a point you will hav e ot eat more than 50 per sitting...

so, to conclude, until you reach "that point" always keep you meals to between 30-50g of protein...

hope this helps


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

The amount of protein you eat should be relative to your amount of LBM.

For example if 2 men both weigh 200lbs but man#1 has a bf% of 10% and man#2 has a bf% of 20%

Man#1 has 180lbs of lean mass but

Man#2 has 160lbs of lean mass

Therefore man#1 needs more protein that man#2.

Obviously totals change in line with goals but, you get my point.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yeah i eat 50-60 g protein per meal if i can which is good, and HOLD UP LOOK WHAT KILLERKEANE has muhahaha:

doesnt look very nice in that pic but it is yum yum, potato, beans, tuna, salad, chopped apple. quality protein, quick, easy and tasty 

IMAGE02.BMP


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

testosterone levels can alos govern how much we absorb. thats why its best to consume long acting proteins, so that it drips into the lymph for a constant supply


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

ah i see, umm who told me... the gym owner told me in my local gym that testosterone levels are stimulated the most by working the legs. So when you work legs over a set period of time, the body should absorb more and more protein as you go along?


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

not sure about stimulating test production, but hard working sessions can liberate some extra GH from your pitruatry

test i find is stimulated most after beef based meals!!!!!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Test stimulation does get worked with legs, deadlifts too. Heavier the better. They ran blood test levels of men that trained squats and deadlifts and they said there was elevated test levels in the blood. Old school guys used to tell me that if my bench was down to do heavy squats to make the bench go up.

I am guessing but maybe it has to do with the prostate or balls and the leg movements.

Found this article and now I know why long distance runners have low test levels and weight lifting especially short intense raises serum test levels.

David C Cumming,

Department of Obstetrics and Gynaecology, and Medicine (Division of Endocrinology),

and

Garry D Wheeler,

Rick Hansen Centre,

University of Alberta.

Reproductive rhythms in men, as in women, are generally robust but are subject to clinically significant or, more commonly, clinically insignificant changes with short or longer term physiological and psychological stresses. The effects of various forms of physical activity on the male reproductive axis, as would be anticipated, vary with the intensity and duration of the activity and the fitness of the individual. Relatively short, intense exercise usually increases and more prolonged exercise usually decreases serum testosterone levels. Endurance and other forms of training can induce subclinical inhibition of normal reproductive function but clinical expression of reproductive dysfunction with exercise is uncommon in men. Long term, exercise-associated suppression of hormone and sperm production by the testis is rarely of clinical significance. The goal of this chapter is to examine the effects of physical activity on men and the mechanisms through which such changes occur.

The whole long articel is here: http://www.sportsci.org/encyc/drafts/Male_reproductive_system.doc

Bitchen article massive information. Must read for you guys. 

"Here is another snip"

Acute Exercise And The Hpg Axis In Men.

Increased serum testosterone levels have been reported during relatively strenuous free and treadmill running, weight training, and ergometer cycling and have ranged from 13% to 185%, (e.g., see Figure 2). There is conflicting evidence about gonadotropin response as LH and FSH levels have been reported as unchanged, increased, or, rarely, decreased by short term strenuous


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

very interesting


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2004)

Panthro said:


> lol, is that white bread is see there killerkeane???? Get rid of it!!!!


Hahahaha, that was funny, I haven't looked here for a while, guess I'm missing something


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

philipebrown said:


> apparently the body can only utilize 40-50g of protein at one sitting, so ive read


I am with phillipbrown on this one!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Ok guys, this is a reply I made on another board to a question regarding how much protein should be consumed per kg of body weight. There were lots of replies but it all got a little confusing so I thought I would stick my big 'know it all' nose in LOL

Ok, I know I'm new here but I do have about a decade of bodybuilding experience behind me and nutrition is my main interest within the sport.

I have spent years trying to find out the magic number so to speak. There is no such thing.

If you truely want to find out the best type or style of nutrition, you must first realise that we are all different individuals and this means that we all have specific needs to suit ourselves.

There are so many different ideas on amount of protien intake but I believe that it also depends on the ammount of other nutrients consumed as well!

What I mean is that in my experience it all comes down to the over all kcals consumed. If your not bothered on the amount of body fat gained then by all means, eat big, making sure you cover all the macronutrient bases. My guess is that as most guys want to gain the most LBM they can without sacrificing condition. This is a different matter!

We all need a specific amount of kcals to grow depending on lots of personal variables.

Height

LBM

Level of daily activity....the list goes on. Not only are our kcals a unique requirment but also the ratios of P/C/F. If we are insulin sensative then we may require higher carbs and lower fats. Those of us who arnt so insulin sensative may require the opposite.

So get back to the protein I hear you scream. Well my point is that we must all take the time to work out what works for us individualy. This has taken me years to fine tune and always am I striving to improve things for myself. As I have grown over the years my nutrient requirements have changed drasticaly. Patience is the key.

A good friend of mine just won the EFBB middle weight Britain in october and he takes in no more than 250gms of protein and weighed 79kg on stage. This works out to be around 3gms of protein per kg of LBM. Another mate of mine weighs 120kg on stage and he consumes over 600g of protein which works out to be over 5g per kilo of bodyweight.

You see here, two men of very different hights and weights using very different amounts of protein per kilo of lean body mass.

I would sugest you start with an even split of P/C/F ratios. Thats a 33/33/33 split of over all kcals, not grams. Now you can work from there, adjusting the ratios and amounts as you go.

A 200lb man in reasonable shape should start with 250-300g of protien as a guide line. His carbs should then be of an equal amount. This means that the fats should be around 100-130gms due to fats containing more kcals per gram.

Remember to make your kcals count. This means keeping them nutrient dense or high quality if you like.

Proteins should be from quality whole foods such as chicken, beef, fish and eggs with a supplement of your favourite whey powder(dont rely too heavily on powders)

Low GI carbs are better kept to the first two thirds of the day with the exception of post work out where a high GI alternative can be used. I would suggest litle or no carbs up to 3 hours before bed.

Fats are massively important and a omega 3,6&9 oil blend is an excelent choice. Nuts, avacardo pears and again fatty fishes such as salmon as well as the fat in egg yolks are all great. Dont worry about cholesterol too much as long as your not eating too many processed fats. Cholesterol helps make testosterone anyway.

Some guys adopt a nutrient partitioning aproach which is along the lines of P/F meals seperate from P/C an any given day. The amounts of different meals eaten also varies on how insulin sensative you are. The reasoning behind seperating fats and carbs is to prevent tri-glicerides (spelling?) which cause us to get fat. This way we can consume large quantities of carbs and fats with not too much bad effect.

I know the question was on protein intake but I'm a firm believer of looking at the whole picture.

Once we put ideas like this into practice, we are well on the way to a better understanding of our own bodies nedds as well as getting massive!

Right, my rant is over but remember its only my oppinion and in no way is written in stone or meant to overshadow what others on this board believe.


----------



## T-man (Sep 3, 2003)

Good post Jimmy.

I find no problem eating plenty of protein but I have difficulty eating enough carbs.

At 6 ft 215 lbs

A normal day for me is 300-350g protein, 250-300g carbs and less than 100g fat

On training days I have an extra 100g protein and 100g carbs because of my pre and post workout shakes.

I have not gained any weight for a while so I am obviosly not eating enough cals but I find I gain fat easy so I have to be careful although I am not to bothered at the moment.

I think that about half your bodyweight in kg in to grams of protein per meal is a good rule. i.e. 100kg man = 50g protein per meal.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

There is medical evidence that suggests that triglycerides can be lowered by adding fish oils in the diet.

Also fats suppress insulin.

The 3 hour rule on the carbs before bedtime is a great idea as spiking blood sugars raise insulin levels and insulin suppresses the pituitary gland which suppresses the release of HGH while we sleep.

I am a big proponent of the 40/30/30 method and had wonderful results with that.

Right now I am more like 10/45/45 c/p/f total cals. Losing some body fat right now. Tape shows this on the waist line.

Insulin is a storage hormone and for those easy to gain (fat) people should be restricted as much as possible as extra insulin floating around in the body is unhealthy and stores unwanted fat from the carbs.

Overproduction of insulin denies the body of burning stored fat.

Sorry for venturing off topic some.


----------

